# For rent: AL farmhouse, shop bldg + 7+ beautiful acres



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

We have over 7 acres of mostly cleared land in the Black Belt (known for its rich black soil) area of Alabama, with a 2 (possible 3rd) bedroom, 1 bath 1920's farmhouse that is completely renovated (modern electric/plumbing, new kitchen and bath, new floors/paint, etc.) House is located in a beautiful park-like setting with 24 stately pecan trees and other fruit trees; from the large covered front porch with white columns, you will see cardinals, blue jays, and hundreds of other birds. Large metal shop building/garage near house, fully wired for electrical service with automatic roll-up door. Property is partially fenced and gated in very rural area with only a few neighbors. There is a cleared pasture-like area of a couple of acres that would be suitable for horses, goats, chickens, etc. and another 1.5 acre expanse of cleared land that will make an amazing garden. Well water has been tested and is excellent and comes out of the ground cold and delicious. Dogs/cats welcome, but no smokers please.

One day, in five or six years, we plan to retire there ourselves. But in the meantime, we are interested in renting out the property for only $800 per month to cover our mortgage/tax/insurance/etc. costs to the right tenant(s) who are nature lovers, will care for the place, and who might be interested in trying their own little hobby farm. Additional fencing or animal shelter buildings negotiable. Property will be available after March 1, 2014, and long term lease (up to five years) possible. E-mail me if interested at [email protected]; I will send you an application/additional info/photos.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What town or city. Saying the Black Belt does not give one a good enough idea of where they might be considering moving.


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, you're right. This property is located east of Geneva, AL and west of Dothan, AL. It's not really in a city, but in a rural area. Thank you.


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

These aren't the "finished" photos, but they are recently taken and will give you an idea of the place. We are still completing last renovations, and will be ready with final photos soon, including new appliances.










(Back side of house, above.) Further back, there is a 2+ acre cleared area that would be suitable for horses/livestock.










Above, this photo is of the metal outbuilding/shop/garage that is equipped with 110/220 electrical. Very spacious and clean.










Above, a photo of the newly-renovated (but not completely finished) kitchen. We have all new appliances on order to be delivered soon.










Above, the newly-renovated bath. Sorry for personal stuff cluttering photos; this is a sneak peak.

Thank you!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

It's so cute!!
The outside is beautiful!


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you! I fell in love with the place at first sight. There is a round, brick firepit/barbecue that you can just see in the photo of the metal outbuilding, above. In addition to two grapefruits/two pears/grapes, we have planted new peaches, apples, olives, a Eureka lemon, a Washington navel orange, a couple of kiwi, and a tangerine fruit, and even pomegranates and cherries (iffy). There are wild berries (plentiful dewberries growing on the property lines). It will be a home for someone soon, I am sure.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is VERY nice.

I hope you and it finds just the right family for it. I'd love a place like that, but I'm here in N. AL to stay.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice place. Maybe we should rent it for the year and only use it in the winter. Bring our horses and sheep and we all could be "snowbirds". Nice looking place

:grin::grin:


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd definitely be making my reservations. "Baaa-aa-aa" means Ala BAA-AA ma, you know...

OK, so we dip below freezing tonight, but in two days we'll be at 60+ degrees and for most of the winter, we won't even wear a coat outside! 

 Stay warm up there, brother!


----------

